
Show HN: Rumuki, a prenup for sex tapes - nathankot
https://rumuki.com/
======
always_good
I think "a prenup for home videos" might be the worst marketing angle
possible. It sounds like a legal contract.

But, worse, it makes it sound like it's only something you should use if you
don't trust the other person.

Instead, they should market it as "2fa for sex tapes" rather than a trust
issue by itself and point to things like "the fappening" icloud social
engineering hack.

I can't imagine many people using this otherwise.

Also, don't forget that your target audience is mostly women who bear the
majority of the shaming for a leaked video instead of high-fives. "Don't be
the next Jennifer Lawrence" is going to be more effective marketing.

~~~
ambicapter
I find it funny you think "2fa" is more accessible than "prenup". Call me when
I hear "2fa" in a hit rap song.

~~~
always_good
Kanye can mention prenup all he wants.

Nobody enters prenuptial agreements for various difficult reasons, not because
they don't hear it in rap music.

~~~
gweinberg
Well, I think the point is that most people who don't work in IT would have no
clue what 2fa means. Besides, this isn't 2fa, authentication isn't the issue
here.

~~~
always_good
Getting hung up on "2fa" misses the point of my post. There are replies to my
post that pitch good, plain-english taglines.

------
nmat
It's an interesting idea, but I don't think it will work in practice. These
moments happen naturally because the couple trusts in each other. Convincing
my girlfriend to download a specific app so that we can film something is a
bit odd.

People don't care that much about how things are encrypted or about complex
security mechanisms, they want something that is easy to use. Snapshat is easy
to use for example. Everyone knows that a snap can be saved like everybody
knows that I can film a phone playing a video. Given that the practical
security of both apps are the same, people will go for ease of use and
Snapshat wins there.

~~~
sarreph
Forgive me, nmat, but 'Snapshat' sounds like a niche spin-off app and a missed
opportunity for those wanting to share something else of a private nature. :)

------
JackC
Two thoughts:

\- I think I would sell this as a private camera app ("protect you and your
partner from prying eyes"), rather than by emphasizing the two-party crypto
angle ("protect you from your partner"). Like, make the front-line features
be: "it's a camera where each photo album is protected by a secret PIN, and if
someone takes your phone but doesn't know the PIN, they can't tell the album
exists! Oh, and if you want to you can share the album with someone else who
has the app, but you can always delete something from the album and it'll be
deleted from the shared version as well."

This way you're selling it as something that's better than the built in camera
app, with some bonus safer-sharing features that will just happen to reduce
privacy violations in practice, instead of emphasizing the distrust-of-your-
partner-solved-by-easily-hacked-crypto thing. When someone asks their partner
to install, it's not "because I don't trust you" but "because it's more
private for us."

\- As a lawyer, I think the legal-prenup-built-into-app approach would be
pretty interesting. For example, right now the way US law works, it's much,
much easier to get revenge porn taken down if you happen to have been the one
holding the camera, than if it was your partner holding the camera. If you
were holding the camera you own the copyright, and we have robust legal-
technical tools for copyright takedowns, whereas we only have patchy state-
based laws around invasion of privacy.

So could we have camera apps that actually reallocate the rights between the
photographer and subject? Like imagine a shutter button with a bunch of fine
print like, "by pressing this button I express an intent to share authorship
of the resulting work with all human subjects portrayed, and agree that
consent of all authors must be obtained to authorize any copy."

I'm not an expert and not sure what would be possible, but it would be
interesting to talk to legal advocates in the revenge porn area and ask what
legal agreements people could have entered beforehand that would have best
protected them, and see if any of them could cleanly be engineered into the UX
of a private camera app -- or even into Snapchat et al.

------
ChicagoBoy11
I'm incredibly impressed by the design work on this. As someone who has
studied design the past few years, the landing page alone is filled with
little details and choices that taken together just succinctly and beautifully
communicate what this app does. Definitely inspiring to know Nathan just
hacked on this on his own -- I hope it is a terrific success!

~~~
jboggan
Yeah I am laughing out loud at the landing page, I think it's pretty brilliant
and I somehow missed the condom over the camera until I started sending it to
other folks. The color scheme matches the intended use . . . I mean if I
pulled this up on my phone in a dark room I don't think it would spoil the
mood with too many bright blue-whites.

------
dsacco
This is a cool idea.

I expressed an upfront concern about reverse engineering in another comment
directly to the OP (no DRM is foolproof, etc). After skimming through the
whitepaper I'd like ask you a few implementation questions about the
_feasibility_ of client trust:

• Can you tell me how the device token/keys are stored locally and accessed by
the application? I understand the crypto itself (e.g. libsodium), but I'd like
to know how you're protecting data on the client insofar as you can.

• Can you tell me what your methodology is for determining if an application
has been manipulated or altered?

• How are you specifically obfuscating sensitive data or otherwise making the
DRM bypass difficult (e.g. obfuscating data in .so files, etc).

I'm not trying to grief you here, I just want to talk about technical
protection mechanisms in place. To your credit, you explicitly admitted that
DRM is fundamentally not a foolproof guarantee (though that's different from
saying it's not _effective_...). I think your app _would_ mitigate most
scenarios where an ex would try and expose the other party.

~~~
nathankot
Hey no problem:

1\. Uses Realm for storage, encrypted with their encryption api using a random
key generated on first boot stored in iOS keychain.

2 & 3\. It has some rudimentary jailbreak detection but obfuscation is still
in the pipeline.

(Getting late here in Tokyo so may be until tomorrow before I answer follow up
questions)

------
mosselman
I find it odd how people are hating on the idea here, while this could
obviously be a lot better than the alternative... you know unencrypted video
files that someone can access whenever they want.

The concerns I'd have with this myself would be that I'd have to trust the
website. As it is I trust my spouse a lot more than some cloud service and I
don't expect that to change.

~~~
roywiggins
At least if it's unencrypted then there's no sense of security, false or not.
You know exactly how vulnerable you are.

With this app, you don't might assume you're less vulnerable than you really
are.

~~~
hkjgkjy
Which is why I leave my door unlocked.

------
hellofunk
This app would have saved my career a couple years ago. Now, when I visit the
old office to say hi to my ex-colleagues, I still can't get past the nickname
they gave me because of what happened.

~~~
J0-nas
What did you expect?

~~~
hellofunk
I expected my colleagues to respect the things I do in private and realize I'm
just human. And at the very least, if they were going to publicly respond, I'd
have expected them to compliment me instead.

~~~
DannyBee
"I expected my colleagues to respect the things I do in private and realize
I'm just human."

So basically, you bet that people would overcome millions of years of human
psychology?

While I agree with you it would be nice if that happened (really nice!), i
wouldn't expect that to happen for a long long time.

~~~
emodendroket
Hell, why even bother criminalizing murder or theft when murder and theft have
happened in every culture in the history of time? It's only human nature,
after all.

~~~
matz1
Exactly because human nature is hard to change, you have to effectively force
it by criminalizing it and not everything can be criminalized.

------
shiado
This is a really cool concept. But ultimately you cannot get past the analog
hole.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog_hole](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Analog_hole)

~~~
swalsh
Reminds of that time someone invented dropbox, and one of the top comments was
"For a Linux user, you can already build such a system yourself quite
trivially by getting an FTP account, mounting it locally with curlftpfs, and
then using SVN or CVS on the mounted filesystem. From Windows or Mac, this FTP
account could be accessed through built-in software."

~~~
beagle3
Totally irrelevant. The response to Dropbox you describe was "meh, easily done
with existing tools". The analog hole response is "no app can provide what
users would assume this app provides"

I think the comparison to Snapchat is more relevant: Snapchat is expected to
provide only temporary access, but cannot guarantee that. This did not impede
snapchat's growth, and might not really be an issue for rumuki; however, the
use context is different so the comparison is not very informative.

~~~
debt
His point was that why would anything stop someone from inventing something
easier to use

~~~
beagle3
How is this easier to use? compared to what?

------
mrcactu5
i observe it was written in Haskell

[https://github.com/rumuki/rumuki-
server/tree/master/app](https://github.com/rumuki/rumuki-
server/tree/master/app)

~~~
hawkice
That code hardly does anything at all. The real heavy lifting is done in src.

------
pateldeependra
This is not foolproof. What if someone records the video from another phone
while playing. Similar to snapchat.

~~~
lookACamel
I think the idea is that during the relationship both parties are at peace so
neither party will have any desire to do something underhanded like recording
the video from another phone. This app addresses the problem that occurs when
the relationship ends on a bad note and one party has to the urge to harm the
other through whatever means necessary.

~~~
iak8god
This is pretty naive though. Everyone so far who's ever sent me, er, "home
videos" has later decided to stop sending me such content and would probably
revoke my access to it if they could. Maybe I'm just a sneaky jerk, but
backing up content that I would like to see again seems like something I'd try
regardless of how the relationship was at the time. I don't mean anyone harm
and I'd not _distribute_ someone's videos without their consent. I'd just want
to keep the ability to look at them.

~~~
ant6n
So let's say you go through the hoops to use this app. Then you'd immediately
break that trust, while still in the relationship, by recording the videos?

~~~
iak8god
Yes. For me it would depend on the nature of the relationship (and "maybe I'm
a sneaky jerk"). But often people send each other "home videos", or create
them together, outside of what I'd consider a _Relationship_ (love & trust &
all that jazz).

Isn't that exactly what Rumuki is trying to solve? If there's enough trust in
the relationship in question, the people involved should just solve this with
the conversation: "hey, did you delete that video after watching it like we
agreed?" / "yep, you?" / "yep".

------
nickpsecurity
It's a neat project. Others have fleshed out most details. It could even get
uptake if spread on social media. Let me focus instead on the more devious
possibilities.

"They are encrypted and saved on your devices. Recordings are never sent
across the internet and never touch our servers. "

" it is impossible for third party attackers to gain access to your videos
without local access to the network your devices are on ( _that includes
us_!)"

This claim is made by every developer of security/privacy apps when content
stays on the device. It's actually false. They could embed a backdoor in the
current or a future release that shares the files. Already requires networking
permission when managing videos. Actually, a service like this getting
extremely popular could lead to one of the largest leaks of nude pics in
history. One person hacking the box containing the source/credentials, getting
on the development team, or being the original author w/ trolling intent could
subvert it into a giant store of pics/video. Get it to send the data back when
on WiFi to avoid high, data bills. Thumbnails of videos sent first to filter
out uninteresting parties.

I'm not accusing the author of this at all. I'm just assessing security risk
from side I'm good at: subversion. The subversion risk here is spectacularly
above average as a network effects developing around this app lead to many
eggs in one basket that's probably easy to grab. Or was until the author read
my comment and beefed up security in a panic. ;)

------
kazinator
Only two keys?

The lack of threesome (and beyond) support shows somewhat of a lack of vision.

~~~
brod
gold

------
stefs
i just read the page again and realize this is for a single view and a maximum
of 7 days for sex tapes recorded while both partners are present.

in my opinion this is one way to do it but prevents me from having a kind of
"library" with videos to share with my partner.

how about a shared library that is watchable until access is revoked by one
party?

there's also the question about sharing videos with a person that's not
present (i.e. long distance relationship).

~~~
rgoodwintx
Unless I'm reading wrong, the videos aren't gone after 7 days; the key grant
is valid for 7 days before it expires (or if it is revoked). Deleting the key,
or deleting the video, seem to be the permanent actions that removes the
videos; otherwise they are available indefinitely. I'm sure @nathankot can
clarify here.

~~~
nathankot
You are correct!

~~~
rgoodwintx
Thanks! The question about long distance sharing is a tricky one, since data
on the leaky internets etc. I suppose you could do something via a hop through
Dropbox (or equiv) since the actual content is already encrypted. That assumes
the encryption never gets broken, but when quantum computers take over the
world, a naughty video is probably going to be the last of our problems :).

------
jt2190
Where's the legal contract part? If my video is leaked by the other party, I'd
like to at least have a clear contract so I can issue takedown notices, sue
for copyright damages, etc.

(Edit: Not a new idea, certainly, but well executed so far.)

~~~
runarberg
I'm pretty sure leaking a sex video without consent is already illegal in most
countries. And you can sue the other party for a lot more severe crimes than
copyright damages.

~~~
Thrillington
You might be surprised how much the law lags at criminalizing morally
reprehensible acts enabled by technology, like revenge porn.

I can't speak to other countries specifics, but in the US the most effective
avenue currently appears to be copyright claims. That's a civil proceeding, so
the jilted ex is only on the hook for financial penalties.

[http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/resources/revenge-
porn-...](http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.com/resources/revenge-porn-laws-
penalties.htm)

~~~
icebraining
34 states + DC have laws against revenge porn:
[https://www.cybercivilrights.org/revenge-porn-
laws/](https://www.cybercivilrights.org/revenge-porn-laws/)

------
WheelsAtLarge
Great idea, I know it's hard to enforce 100% due to the analog hole but I
think it has a future. Even a little enforcement is better than none. My
suggestion is to give each video a time to expire. You should also get
someone, with a good security reputation,to do a security audit on the
encryption that way you can claim 100% encryption security.

------
xrd
I invented this four years ago, minus the crypto.
[http://web.archive.org/web/20110210234301/http://nakedescrow...](http://web.archive.org/web/20110210234301/http://nakedescrow.com/)

~~~
xrd
My ScankScan technology was going to be huge.

------
secfirstmd
This is a clever idea that I feel has lots of uses, not just sex tapes.

~~~
mwambua
I agree. I'd be pleasantly surprised if this isn't patented already.

~~~
Thrillington
This is too general (and likely obvious to a skilled practitioner) an idea to
be patented.

~~~
Ironchefpython
> This is too general (and likely obvious to a skilled practitioner) an idea
> to be patented.

I think you mean that this is too obvious an idea to NOT have been patented.

------
xkxx
Not everybody is in a monogamous relationship. Is it possible to use the app
for more than two devices (i.e. more than two people)?

------
kristerv
haha, great. Awesome landing btw. I'd love to be updated on how your project
goes. Blog?

~~~
amartya916
Couldn't agree more. I clicked on the link being skeptical, but the landing
page is so well done that I came way impressed. Congratulations on shipping
this product, and wish you all the very best.

~~~
nathankot
Thank you!!!

------
nkkollaw
Even if the payoff didn't make me think this was a template contract for sex
videos, I don't get it.

The problem with these kinds of videos isn't trusting the other party in the
present, but in the future.

What stops one from doing a screencast of the video, and then publishing it
months later when you break up?

------
jessaustin
I didn't notice this issue addressed anywhere: what if the blue adversary/sex
partner simply steals the red phone for a few minutes in order to grant access
to the blue phone? Will red be informed of this? Is there some sort of
passphrase that only red knows, to prevent this?

~~~
nathankot
Yup, you can set an in-app passcode that locks the UI (you're asked to set one
different from the phones passcode)

------
spaceboy
Even though web beacons / trackers like Google Analytics are fairly harmless,
I still wouldn't trust them in this app because they often sit close to the
main app's code and can be MITM'd to do bad things like send back snippets of
a recording, or metadata about a recording like the name of the video file.
That is, of course if this app has such beacons. I haven't sat between the
traffic of this app (ab)using Burp Suite or Fiddler[2] to give a proper
opinion

[1] [https://portswigger.net/burp/](https://portswigger.net/burp/)

[2] [http://www.telerik.com/fiddler](http://www.telerik.com/fiddler)

------
ivanhoe
if it's shown on the screen it can be copied, so in the end it's again all
about trusting that person. Still this type of protection is cool as it makes
it harder for accidents to happen, or if phone gets stolen it gives you some
level of protection.

------
tambourine_man
I agree with the consensus here that the marketing angle is delicate and may
need work, but these is genius and the landing page is very nicely done.

The image of the two phones on top of each other is illustrative and just a
little bit suggestive, which is clever and tasteful IMO.

Good job.

------
JepZ
Reminds me of MC Frontalot - Secrets from the future
[https://frontalot.bandcamp.com/album/secrets-from-the-
future](https://frontalot.bandcamp.com/album/secrets-from-the-future)

------
rdl
This is an interesting idea and a real problem.

Not sure how best to market it. Maybe "keep access within a couple" \--
emphasize protection from outsiders, people who gain access to one of the
couple's devices temporarily, etc.

Then, as an aside, make it so either party can irrevocably end access at any
time.

Don't mention "break up" so prominently. "Pre-nup" has lots of bad
connotations.

Would be cool if you could cover some other files, too (text, etc.). A way for
people to collaborate on something and then delete drafts. Video and pictures
are obviously a lot of it, though.

------
dbg31415
What happens when one person dies? Is the other cut off, or is the system
smart enough to have a dead man's switch option that lets you allow access if
no response is given in X hours / days?

~~~
mseebach
Presumably, this is tied to access to the phone. If the deceased person has
left their phone password behind, whoever has the password can grant access to
the video.

------
EGreg
Why not make this work for files of any kind?

By default, a message could disappear shortly after playback ended a la
Snapchat.

But you could store the encrypted version and bring if back anytime with
consent of both parties.

------
cocktailpeanuts
This is a great idea. Now I can tell girls we're all safe because we're using
this app, and record as much as I want.

Then come home and use my iPad to record playback. Perfect plan! Win-Win!

------
tedmiston
A multi-person key is interesting.

In practice, however, any system like this, Snapchat, etc is easily defeated
with a USB cable and QuickTime's record device screen feature. I suppose it
could be useful to others depending on your "threat model", but generally it
offers no protection from a savvy computer user after you've unlocked it once.

Edit: Not sure why the downvotes. This is completely correct and you can test
it yourself with any iOS app. I've added more explanation to clarify.

------
RRRA
would be nice if it was a n of m keys. Could be useful to film in a protest
but only be able to unlock it with more people from the news room while still
syncing it to them.

------
euphetar
It seems like a good idea, but won't work.

I can't imagine two horny teens like: M: Show me something hot baby F: Sure!
But please install that app to take all the nececary security precautions
before we proceed with our sexting...

This will gain traction among camgirls and other people that produce private
porn (I just invented that term because I don't know how one would call porn
distributed on an individual basis). So thats like, pervware?

~~~
bootlooped
This would lower resistance to making a video in the first place due to the
stronger security. Surely some people would not use it because they aren't
security minded or they're inebriated or something, but I think it does have
value.

~~~
ycmbntrthrwaway
> would lower resistance to making a video in the first place due to the
> stronger security

You make it sound like it is a good thing. In fact, security is lower than
when there is no app and no video is made. And the video is not secure because
it can still be copied.

------
codeisawesome
This doesn't solve the problem it's marketing to: people can record the screen
as soon as the 7 day access is granted. It makes that problem worse as well,
if someone doesn't consider this possibility and trusts blindly.

I agree with the other comments that this should be marketed as 2FA instead.

------
saycheese
Related white paper:

[https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g3TQsyCVHT8Z5vzqXiOJ0mZx...](https://docs.google.com/document/d/1g3TQsyCVHT8Z5vzqXiOJ0mZxccjG0198CnRtmIc7t78/mobilebasic)

------
eriknstr
Very nice work on the website. It looks great and it's highly informative.

------
socrates1998
I like it, but I don't see people paying for it. Your market is mainly women
in relationships. I don't know how you would get them to download it and
actually use it.

The best marketing angle would be to get a high profile celeb to get behind
it, maybe one that has had a sex tape leak.

Honestly, even then, I don't know how much they would use it.

It sounds sexist, but women (on a large scale) just aren't into this type of
security thing.

Women would rely on the relationship and the trust built up into it to make
sure their sex tapes don't leak.

Honestly, I really like this type of thing for sensitive business stuff or
other security oriented material.

You make the boss/owner/manager the guy with one key and then he can sort of
decide who has the other key on a need to know basis.

I really like the idea, but the application use is just off in my opinion.

~~~
jimnotgym
Isn't the market actually guys who are trying to convince a girl to trust
them?

------
jt2190
Where's the legal contract part? If my video is leaked by the other party, I'd
like to at least have a clear contract so I can issue takedown notices, sue
for copyright damages, etc.

~~~
jimnotgym
A contract would require a transfer of consideration...ie paying money.

------
maruhan2
Can't you just screen-record it when you first get the access?

------
juskrey
Too bad QuickTime lets anyone do iPhone screen video capture.

------
org3432
Although a bit flawed for it's current use case, it's a great idea, there are
likely many other use cases for mutual authorization.

------
terhechte
Great idea, fantastic execution, I hope you will succeed with this. I'd extend
the usage scenario to picture sharing though.

------
drdaeman
Just curious. Why encrypt one key with another instead of using some sort of
secret sharing scheme (e.g. Shamir's)?

------
jasonlingx
Unless you're a porn star you're likely worse off using this if it makes you
feel safer making a sex tape...

------
espeed
Initially I thought this was going to be a mechanism for mutually assured
destruction, not mutually assured deletion.

------
usgroup
Hmmm thinking better still would be some kind of cooperative playback whereby
it's not possible to play or record the video without direct cooperation from
the other device. One device could store a one time pad for the video and the
other could store the XOR with the one time pad. Both have to cooperate to
play back. Could be extended to N devices devices using Samir's algo

------
voidabhi
"Your content is never stored on, or sent to our servers."

Are you kidding me? How will you get funded?

~~~
swalsh
Why does every app need to get funding?

------
anjc
This is a good idea. Ignore the people saying it doesn't have a use.

------
Numberwang
Do a external recording while having access and this solution fails.

~~~
ekidd
I mean, that's obvious, right?

And yet, this solution still provides a dramatic increase in security for its
users. Normally, files "exist by default", and will continue to do so forever.
You have to take deliberate action to delete them. But here, files are
effectively "destroyed by default", and can only be accessed via:

1\. Consent of both parties.

2\. One of the parties going out of their way to make a deliberate copy within
a 7-day window, when (you hope) they're still well-disposed towards the other
person.

A security solution does not need to be perfect.

Similar issues arise with systems like Hashicorp's Vault, which generates
time-limited, revokable credentials for programs. Obviously, a compromised
server could abuse a time-limited AWS credential. But that's _still_ a much
better situation than handling out AWS credentials with unlimited lifetimes,
because they'll inevitably wind up in all sorts of strange places.

Expiration is not a solution to all your security problems. But it's much
better than no expiration.

~~~
Numberwang
I guess you are right, but I think if this solution became mainstream people
would do a backup as soon as they have access. This solution will give some
false security and some extra security by luck and antagonist incompetence. It
won't make that much of a difference.

~~~
icebraining
The point is that the other person only turns into an antagonist after some
point (hence the "revenge" in revenge porn). It takes a more twisted mind to
do a backup just in case you end up splitting and hating your ex.

------
napolux
This is so f++king cool. But it will never work, like wonderfully explained by
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13629076](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13629076)

------
jwatte
Because cell phones don't support screen capture?

(No, wait, they do!)

------
bussiere
And it's still possible to film the phone no ?

------
sametmax
If you film something you want to keep for yourself with a phone, you already
lost. Film with a camera with no network communication, and keep the only
physical copy in a safe.

------
romanpoet
You know, this sounds absurd, but I like it.

------
mirimir
Ummm, so shoot a video of the playing video. Or hack into the display
circuitry. With that, you could stream a copy somewhere, even if both parties
were present.

~~~
nathankot
OP here, this is addressed in the FAQ, I'll paste it here :)

> How do I know my partner won't abuse my trust?

> You can't. However with Rumuki you have the discretion to only grant
> playbacks when you can keep an eye on them. You also have the option to
> revoke all playback grants and delete the recording if trust is ever lost.

~~~
Freak_NL
While you literally did _address_ the question (and I applaud you for
responding), you didn't actually answer it.

There is, of course, no technological way to prevent someone from capturing a
video through the analogue hole (i.e., pointing a camera to the video as it is
played), even if we assume that is possible that a consumer device can be
controlled to such an extent that its owner can't find a way to capture the
video output digitally.

~~~
dsacco
To the OP's credit, this is explicitly called out in the whitepaper
introduction. I think the point is that this app makes casual, "in the heat of
the moment" backstabbing pretty difficult.

In my opinion this is fair, because the vast majority of bitter/petty ex's are
not going to know how to, or bother with, reverse engineering an app to spite
their significant other. They'd also have to do it when they're granted access
to the app, which implies a certain forethought.

------
epynonymous
nathan, what did you use for the "how it works page" for the animation, that's
pretty nifty

------
RegulatoryRoger
In many places, paying for sex is illegal. Paying to make a pornography video
isn't. Could this be used to build the Uber for sex?

~~~
sseveran
In short...No. [https://www.popehat.com/2016/11/06/private-porn-shoots-
brill...](https://www.popehat.com/2016/11/06/private-porn-shoots-brilliant-
no/)

~~~
mseebach
TL;DR: Very long and pretty offensive post that boils down to "because the
courts aren't stupid and can probably tell the difference and by the way there
are some specific legal requirement that when making porn you need to cross-
reference IDs and you're probably not doing it".

~~~
dfc
Pretty offensive? What is it that you find so offensive about the post?

~~~
mseebach
The tone is pretty consistently contemptible towards the hypothetical asker,
culminating in calling the asker "dumbass" and "imbicile".

~~~
icebraining
It's abrasive. It's only offensive if the hat fits.

------
raldi
Did you patent this?

------
epynonymous
pretty awesome, and simple.

------
bbcbasic
I wonder how this plays with the 5th amendment issues mentioned here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13629728](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13629728).

------
ommunist
Delete the key and you face indefinite jail in the US.

------
SeriousM
... Or just don't trust everybody...

~~~
stefs
if you're in a relationship at some point you should be able to trust the
other to some degree or you won't be able to relax and enjoy it. there's no
watertight way to completely assess the others reliability though, so you're
always dealing with a certain amount of uncertainty.

sex tapes can be fun but are something very private, potentially damaging and
a liability in case the relationship ends on bad terms (which can happen under
the best circumstances).

so without (even flawed) protection like this you've got two options:

a) don't do sex tapes, which is not a good option in case you want to make sex
tapes.

b) try not to let a leak affect you, which is not a good option because you're
only human and part of a larger society where sex tapes aren't universally
accepted (maybe with the exception of porn actors).

using this you have at least another level control/protection that might defer
all but the most technologically versed (or at least prevent super high-
quality leaks).

